

The design and implementation of the Anykernel and Rump Kernels (2012) [pdf] - mrry
http://lib.tkk.fi/Diss/2012/isbn9789526049175/isbn9789526049175.pdf

======
davidgerard
NOTE: 312 page book! Worth a glance, however.

